# Pellia - Monoselenium Tenerum FREE Local Pickup



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a fairly large amount of Pellia to give away if you want to pick it up. I will throw it away on Thursday if no takers.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I sent u a pm.


----------

